# Our baby bunny ate 2 Jade plant leaves (poisonous)



## UPguy (Oct 7, 2015)

Our bunny just ate 2 leaves of our Jade plant. The ASPCA Poison Control Center lists Jade plant leaves as one of the most poisonous to dogs and cats. I cannot find anything on rabbits being sensitive to Jade plants. 
Do you folks know a free site that advises on poisonous plants for rabbits and NOW, what to do about it?
This is very upsetting. My wife just put this plant in our house today, and as soon as I saw it, the bunny (12 weeks) was right there, gnawing.


----------



## Watermelons (Oct 7, 2015)

http://www.rabbitsonline.net/showthread.php?t=27592


----------



## squidpop (Oct 11, 2015)

It sounds like from that link Watermelons posted jade plants aren't very toxic. So hope he is ok, let us know what happens.


----------



## UPguy (Oct 12, 2015)

Thanks for your responses ! Bonnie is just fine. It is weird how there are so many lists of things that are bad for cats, dogs and HORSES...yet crickets (chirping sound in background)...little to nothing on rabbits, OR conflicting list (ok on one list, BAD on another), Well, Bonnie ate about two full jade plant leaves as an adolescent bunny, and showed no ill effects. While I do not recommend anyone expose their rabbits to succulents, we are "okay." Thanks again!


----------

